# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  El proyecto CYTO-WATER desarrollará una plataforma de sensores para la detección online de microorganismos en aguas

## Jonasino

> Liderado por Labaqua, el proyecto CYTO-WATER ha resultado subvencionado dentro de la convocatoria H2020-WATER-2014-two-stage: Water innovation: boosting its value for Europe.
> 
> Su presupuesto es de 2,4 M, con una subvención de 1,9 M, y tendrá una duración de 3 años.
> 
> El consorcio está formado además por: MemTeq (UK), Bertin technologies (FR), MicroTEC (DE), CETaqua (ES), ICFO (ES).
> ¿Qué objeto tiene el proyecto CYTO-WATER?
> 
> El objetivo general del proyecto CYTO-WATER es implementar, por primera vez en aguas industriales y ambientales, una nueva plataforma de sensores para la detección online de microorganismos: CYTO-WATER:  Integrated and portable image cytometer for rapid response to Legionella and Escherichia coli in industrial and environmental waters.
> ¿Qué valor añadido tiene la nueva plataforma?
> ...




Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ores-deteccion

----------

frfmfrfm (03-mar-2015)

----------

